# MobiFone tặng phiếu mua hàng 100.000 đồng khi mua sắm trực tuyến trên Tiki.vn



## anhtrang126598 (15 Tháng mười một 2021)

Ưu đãi hấp dẫn dành cho Hội viên cao cấp Kết nối dài lâu

MobiFone tặng mã phiếu quà tặng trị giá 100.000 đồng khi mua sắm trực tuyến trên website của Tiki.vn.

Ưu đãi dành riêng cho các thuê bao là Hội viên Kết nối dài lâu hạng Kim cương, hạng Vàng, hạng Titan đã được cấp thẻ của MobiFone *đến hết 31/12/2021*:




Hội viên hạng Kim cương, hạng Vàng, hạng Titan đã được cấp thẻ.
Hội viên Kim cương được tặng 10 MPQT/ năm.
Hội viên Vàng được tặng 8 MPQT/ năm.
Hội viên Titan được tặng 6 MPQT/ năm.
Mỗi Hội viên được hưởng ưu đãi 2 phiếu quà tặng trên tháng.







Cách thức hưởng ưu đãi:

Bước 1: Hội viên lấy mã quà tặng để hưởng ưu đãi theo 2 cách:


Soạn tin nhắn LK TIKI Email gửi đến 9237
Lấy e-code trên ứng dụng My MobiFone (ấn nút Lấy E-code)
Bước 2: Nạp mã quà tặng vào tài khoản Tiki và quy đổi thành Tiki xu mới có thể mua sắm tại website và App của Tiki. Nếu chưa là thành viên của Tiki thì Hội viên phải đăng ký trở thành thành viên.

Bước 3: Tiến hành mua sắm trên website tiki.vn và App Tiki.

Hi vọng với quà tặng 100.000 đồng mua sắm Tiki của MobiFone khách hàng sẽ có được niềm vui mua sắm thả ga không lo về giá.

Chi tiết về chương trình vui lòng liên hệ 9090, để được hỗ trợ.


----------



## hoamaybay (15 Tháng mười một 2021)

Các bác muốn làm hội viên KNDL hạng đồng của Mobifone thì phải có 1.000 điểm tương đương 1 triệu trong 1 chu kỳ (12 tháng ) thăng hạng nhé.


----------



## hoalacai (15 Tháng mười một 2021)

Các bác muốn làm hội viên KNDL hạng bạc của Mobifone thì phải có 4.000 điểm tương đương 4 triệu trong 1 chu kỳ (12 tháng ) thăng hạng nhé.


----------



## hoalacai (15 Tháng mười một 2021)

Bà con muốn làm hội viên KNDL hạng Titan của Mobifone thì phải có 8.000 điểm tương đương 8 triệu trong 1 chu kỳ (12 tháng ) thăng hạng nhé.


----------



## hoamaybay (15 Tháng mười một 2021)

Bà con muốn làm hội viên KNDL hạng Vàng của Mobifone thì phải có 18.000 điểm tương đương 18 triệu trong 1 chu kỳ (12 tháng ) thăng hạng nhé.


----------



## hoamaybay (15 Tháng mười một 2021)

Các bạn muốn làm hội viên KNDL hạng Kim cương của Mobifone thì phải có 24.000 điểm tương đương 24 triệu trong 1 chu kỳ (12 tháng ) thăng hạng nhé.


----------



## hoalacai (15 Tháng mười một 2021)

Chương trình này có đối tạc tại địa chỉ: 52 Út Tịch, phường 4, quận Tân Bình, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh


----------



## chinsu1 (15 Tháng mười một 2021)

MPQT là gì vậy Bác chủ top ơi?


----------



## an thanh (15 Tháng mười một 2021)

chinsu1 đã viết:


> MPQT là gì vậy Bác chủ top ơi?


MPQT là mã phiếu quà tặng nha Bác


----------



## chinsu1 (15 Tháng mười một 2021)

Thuê bao đạt điều kiện như thế nào thì được tham gia bác nhỉ?


----------



## an thanh (15 Tháng mười một 2021)

Thuê bao là hội viên cao cấp kim cương, vàng, titan thì sẽ được tham gia chương trình này đó Bạn.


----------



## chinsu1 (15 Tháng mười một 2021)

E lấy 1 lần nhiều mã được không bác nhỉ?


----------



## an thanh (15 Tháng mười một 2021)

Mỗi hội viên có thể đổi 2 mã phiếu quà tặng trong tháng thôi nhé Bác.


----------



## hoalacai (17 Tháng mười một 2021)

Bà con đăng ký làm hội viên kết nối dài lâu của Mobifone soạn DK gửi 9237 (miễn phí), sau đó soạn XN gửi 9237 để xác nhận đăng ký


----------



## hoamaybay (17 Tháng mười một 2021)

Các bạn nên biết là kết nối dài lâu (KNDL) là chương trình MobiFone tri ân các KH sử dụng dịch vụ của MobiFone


----------



## hoamaybay (17 Tháng mười một 2021)

Chương trình này có số Hotline là số: 19006035


----------



## hoalacai (17 Tháng mười một 2021)

Bà con nên biết là mọi quy định về điều khoản thanh toán Hội viên vui lòng tham khảo trên website tiki.vn


----------

